# Share photos of your Snakes feeding



## reptilian1924 (Dec 27, 2010)

View attachment 178912
View attachment 178910
View attachment 178909
View attachment 178908
View attachment 178907


Here you can see some new photos of my 2 13 month old NT phase Olive Pythons both having a feed, the male had 1 slightly small weaner rat, the female had 1 large weaner rat.
l sat next to their enclosure to make sure neither of them would attack each other, as soon as one finished feeding before the other, and they both didn't try to at all cause l kept them both apart from each other once they stopped eating.

The 1st photo you see on the left you can see the male sitting on top of the hide box where the tree branches are positioned, the female is the one you see coming out of the hide box above and stretching down towards the floor.

The one you see resting on my left hand is the female, she did not try and bite my hand at all after she had just finished eating her large weaner rat, it just goes to show how tame and placid Olive Pythons are if you treat them all with respect and take good care of them like l do and will always.


----------



## Reffy (Dec 27, 2010)

nawww cute


----------



## thecat (Dec 28, 2010)

Here's our stimi.

only had her for a week and was a little worried that I hadn't given her long enough to settle in but she smashed this feed no worries


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 28, 2010)

Tassy Tiger


Tassy Tiger


Scrubby


Brown Tree


Eastern Tigers


----------



## shortstuff61 (Dec 28, 2010)

Spotted Python hatchling (first feed)
Pygmy Python


----------



## Bloomster (Dec 28, 2010)

One of my bhp's feeding


----------



## Joemal (Dec 28, 2010)

Poofy at feeding time .


----------



## Joemal (Dec 28, 2010)

A couple more of Poofy eating his rabbits


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Dec 28, 2010)

Separate your animals when feeding reptilian1933.


----------



## Inkage (Dec 28, 2010)

.....


----------



## Trouble (Dec 28, 2010)

a few of mine feeding... 



dekoda with her 'bone' :lol:


----------



## deebo (Dec 28, 2010)

some pics from tonight.....


----------



## RELLIK81 (Dec 28, 2010)

some of mine




















and lastly an old pic of one of my olive pythons i used to have


----------



## deebo (Dec 28, 2010)

a couple more from tonight.....


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 28, 2010)

some old ones of mine

View attachment 179098
View attachment 179091
View attachment 179092
View attachment 179093


sont have any resent ones


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 28, 2010)

Female Darwin Carpet Python enjoying her freshly killed Weaner mouse for tea.

Jordy


----------



## reptilian1924 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who have posted photos of their Snakes feeding they all look very interesting, and to see what their being feed by their keepers and what species of Snakes each keeper as in their collection.

Please keep posting more photos of your Snakes feeding on here l and plenty of other keepers would like to see them.

---------- Post added 29-Dec-10 at 07:41 AM ----------




snakemadness said:


> Female Darwin Carpet Python enjoying her freshly killed Weaner mouse for tea.
> 
> Jordy


 
Jordy, your Darwin Carpet Python looks awesome thanks for sharing photos of it eating.


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 29, 2010)

Heres a few feeding photos..enjoy..


----------



## Kurto (Dec 29, 2010)

Get ya Grub on! by ambushreptiles.com, on Flickr


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 29, 2010)

Great photo Kurto,very impressive Green also..


----------



## Kurto (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks mate, I'm just waiting for it to take a dump so I can find out what sex it is!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 30, 2010)

Pleanty here:
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...lection-pics-feeding-pics-151232/#post1854700

Jordy


----------



## tropicbreeze (Dec 30, 2010)

This is what I call optimism/enthusiasm.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 30, 2010)

I wonder if it lived.


----------



## shelley_thatcher (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Renenet (Apr 8, 2011)

I bought a larger size of mouse for my stimmie today. I am no longer concerned that she won't be able to swallow them - I can hardly believe the size of some of those meals!


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Apr 9, 2011)

:|


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 9, 2011)

amazing photos!!!!


----------



## Cockney_Red (Apr 9, 2011)

*feeding*

Oldies


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 9, 2011)

Have posted these before but anyway.....


----------



## reptilian1924 (Apr 9, 2011)

Ramsayi, your albino Darwin Carpet & juvenile Green Tree Pythons both look awesome, l have never seen any Python eat fish before thanks for sharing your photos of them both eating.

Thanks also to everyone else who has shared photos of their captive Snakes eating, please keep on sharing more photos of your Snakes eating.


----------



## Joemal (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics of my lot having a feed .


----------



## Serpentess (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's a few old pics. Don't have any recent ones of them eating.

1. My Spotted female eating a pinkie mouse when she was a hatchling.
2. My Spotted female eating a fuzzie rat when she was about 16months old.
3. My Cape York Carpet male eating a small adult mouse when he was 8 months old.
4. My Hypo Coastal eating a weaner rat when he was 9 months old.
5. My Blonde Spotted male eating a adult mouse when he was about 24 months old.
6. A male Jungle I used to have eating a adult mouse when he was around 10 months old.
7. A female intergrade I used to have eating an adult mouse when she was about 7 months old.


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 9, 2011)

this thread is making me hungry...cant wait to fed out this arvo now


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 9, 2011)

Coastals, Bredli, MDs


----------



## schroomy (Apr 9, 2011)

Couple of mine..















Schroom's


----------



## feral1 (Apr 9, 2011)

Some of mine


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 9, 2011)

I really only have the one snake that will let you take pics while they are feeding, the rest take their food to their hide if you hang around to much, or they will just play with it.
















I have a few feeding vids that i have posted before, can re-post them if you like


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 9, 2011)

schroomy said:


> Couple of mine..



The snake in the first 2 pics is gorgeous!



TigerCoastal said:


> I have a few feeding vids that i have posted before, can re-post them if you like



Yes please


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 9, 2011)

YouTube - Feeding night 29/5/10
YouTube - Carpet python eats rat backwards
YouTube - Bredli's Second Rat


----------



## driftoz (Apr 9, 2011)

heres some pics of my kids feeding.
1- 2, albino darwin first feed with me.
3-4, my M/F NT womas
5-6, my hypo coastal


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 9, 2011)

Its a boy Mrs Walker


----------



## driftoz (Apr 9, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> Its a boy Mrs Walker


 lol, love that rainbow colour


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 9, 2011)

Stimmie chowing down....


----------



## ShaneBlack (Apr 9, 2011)

Heres some.


----------



## Perko (Apr 9, 2011)

Awesome kingy's Shane


----------



## welchy94 (Apr 9, 2011)

my mr noodles finishing off and my big diamond starting on a large rat!


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 9, 2011)

When she was just a little girl...


----------



## sookie (Apr 10, 2011)

All such healthy,happy and spoilt kids.good to know im not the only one.some pics cute and some pics remind me what im in for down the road.hahahaha.
really enjoyed looking at the pics
thanks everyone.....too cool


----------



## hrafna (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 12, 2011)

Specci Kingy's Shane, they look like eating machines! Here's some of my male RBB and an adult rat meal.


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 12, 2011)

That RBB eats like my BHP - just crawl up and inhale! Great shots.


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a feeding session tonight. My girl looked really flushed as she finished swallowing her rat. The boy often ends up eating in his water bowl.


----------



## Serpentess (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's a few feeding pics from the other night.


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 17, 2011)

Nomnomnomnom.


----------



## Joemal (Apr 17, 2011)

Pics again of my Scrub ....3.4 mtrs long and 10kgs .Loves her chooks ..


----------



## Sarah (Apr 17, 2011)

here is our gtp enjoying her dinner !


----------



## Retta4jungles (Apr 17, 2011)

This is the first meal i gave my big fella, was very exciting, was also my first snake


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sarah said:


> here is our gtp enjoying her dinner !


 
Wow, great pic for a great snake.


----------



## drake84 (Apr 17, 2011)

My little guy trying a new approach...


----------



## gata1 (Apr 17, 2011)

older pics of my little coastal ( she normally goes for the bum but now shes gettin bigger feeds, shes startin to work out its easier from the head. )


----------



## guzzo (Apr 17, 2011)

View attachment 195899
View attachment 195898
My Female Darwin tonight


----------



## Renenet (Apr 17, 2011)

I finally got brave enough to take some of my four-month-old stimmie. I should have known the flash wouldn't bother her - she was so engrossed in her velvet she paid not the slightest bit of attention. Guts.








The full sequence of pictures is here.


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 18, 2011)

Last nights efforts...
(iphone pics)


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 18, 2011)

Our male, you can't keep him away from a feed  taken with my iPhone so the quality isn't the best


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 21, 2011)

Gucci and Armani...


----------



## cactus2u (Apr 21, 2011)

my 6yr old olive


8yr old olive


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## cactus2u (Apr 21, 2011)

Some wicked photos people Keep them coming will post some of my coastals next feed time


----------



## gata1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes keep the photos coming, Great Thread


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 23, 2011)

A baby (hatched 5 Dec) enjoying a weaner mouse. (see mum above)


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 23, 2011)

Albinos are so attractive


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 23, 2011)

I've always liked a little bit of fang!!


----------



## Miss-Mac (Apr 23, 2011)

Newbie here, joined yetsterday thought it would be fun to post a couple pics of my hatchie Spotteds' feed. Shes my first snake so its exicting stuff!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 23, 2011)

yummy cat food


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 23, 2011)

I have seen that one before but it never fails to amaze me that the RBB would eat cat food!!!!

Really wish I'd got a shot of my stimmie eating her mouse bum first last night but I just sat there watching her thinking "that's one "special" snake!!!"


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 24, 2011)

Just stumbled across this in my album and it's so cute.... First feed!


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol, did it straighten it up or swallow it sideways? Good pic, very cute


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 24, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Lol, did it straighten it up or swallow it sideways? Good pic, very cute


 Not sure. I took the photo and put the lid on. Went back 30 min later and there was a nice lump in the snake. I prefer to leave them alone, but couldn't resist the photo when it first grabbed the pinkie.


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 26, 2011)

Here are some of mine...


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 27, 2011)

MD and coastal


----------



## feedthepanda2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> I have seen that one before but it never fails to amaze me that the RBB would eat cat food!!!!
> 
> Really wish I'd got a shot of my stimmie eating her mouse bum first last night but I just sat there watching her thinking "that's one "special" snake!!!"


 
It takes my BPH an average of 1hr to eat a medium rat. She likes to circle it for a while, chew on the tail/stomach/back leg... then she'll curl around it, rest her head on it's gut and sleep for 10-15 minutes. idk what purpose this ritual serves, but if it makes her happy so be it. o_0


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 28, 2011)

Those are some great shots Tahlia! Really shows the teeth well. Love it!


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 28, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> Those are some great shots Tahlia! Really shows the teeth well. Love it!


 
Thank you, I was happy to get some shot of his teeth, they don't look like they'd fit in his mouth, they hide them well. Thankfully I've never been on the recieving end of them... so far. He's very placid and I've had him for almost a year. He was my first big snake so I'm glad he's been nice to me


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## cactus2u (Apr 30, 2011)

4yr old female coastal





Olive


----------



## kawasakirider (May 4, 2011)

Our snakes first time on Fuzzy rats. Unfortunately the non feeder still wouldn't take a pinky, but these two smashed the fuzzies down. Took them about half an hour to work out the best way to take them, haha.


----------



## hrafna (May 4, 2011)

just a few from tonight!


----------



## Smithers (May 4, 2011)

hrafna said:


> View attachment 198661
> View attachment 198663
> just a few from tonight!



Great images Hrafna


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (May 4, 2011)

Here's a few more


----------



## Smithers (May 4, 2011)

View attachment 198667
View attachment 198668
View attachment 198669


----------



## hrafna (May 4, 2011)

thanks smithers. plenty more where that came from!


----------



## Pinoy (May 4, 2011)




----------



## kawasakirider (May 4, 2011)

Pinoy said:


>


 
Face down A** up that's the way I like to.................................................... Eat


----------



## Pinoy (May 4, 2011)

LOL, took her ages! to get that one down, I thought she'd never finish it.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 4, 2011)

The pics I posted on page 6 are from tonight. They are bad pics, but it was their first time eating Fuzzy mice. Each snake took about half an hour working out how they were going to tackle it, and then took forever to get it down. How old is your bredli, and what size is it eating? Looks like it smashed it's head before eating it backward, haha.

The female came up to it originally and just opened her mouth and took it out of my hand. It was so cute/strange. Then she dropped it and pondered it for eternity.


----------



## Pinoy (May 4, 2011)

How many do you have? 
I have two that hatced on the 8th of March. My male is a monster eater and is on Fuzzy rats, while my female will only take mice and is now on hopper mice. 
She didn't even touch the head tonight for some reason. I'm guessing she's just squeezed it that hard the blood came outs it's mouth and nose lol.

Do yours sit in the water after a feed?
My female does. I was told it's to help support her weight. I know it's not mites cos my other snakes don't do it and she only does after eating.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 4, 2011)

I have 3 jungle pythons all out of the same clutch. I was supposed to only have two, but one has a tiny lump that turned out to be a spinal deformity (you have to look at the right angle to see it, and fortunately it won't be detrimental to him if I feed him slowly). The breeder couldn't justify selling me a snake like that though and gave me another. I am really new to owning snakes, I've read so much but it's only the tip of the iceberg.

My female does love the water. She's near it a lot. I thought it was mites at first, because I thought I could see her scales raised, but the other two don't have them, and she doesn't have them anymore either, so maybe it was a false alarm. I'm just waiting to see if they come back after they've hatched. She drinks much more than my other snakes, also.

She is absolutely HUGE right now, the pics don't do her justice. I think it's too big, lol. As soon as I put her in the terrarium after the feed tonight she put a bit of herself in the water, then just chilled on the edge of the pond thing. She's in one of the hides now 

Are yours both out of the same clutch?


----------



## Pinoy (May 4, 2011)

They are brother and sister  
Both completely different to each other and are even looking different as they grow.

The female is looking a nicer red than the male but the male has a pale body with nice cream markings with a good black edge. 
The male is a crazy eater and the female is a bit picky. The male is a pleasure to handle, while the female is a bit of a b$%^h lol.

They're names are Dolce & Gabbana lol.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 4, 2011)

Haha, yeah I saw your thread. You have more snakes don't you? Hugo, Luis and other designer names?

The female I just got was very snappy when I got her recently. I've been handling her 3 times a day and she won't even bite me anymore 

Are your bredli's in seperate enclosures?


----------



## Pinoy (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, there's Armani and Hugo. 
Can you guess what the BHPs name is gonna be lol.

I keep them separated, don't wanna risk anything...

The male used to be flighty but now he lets me handle him, no one else though. 
But the female has always been a bit crazy. I can handle her but always have to be on my toes cos she's quite unpredictable. Just yesterday when I was changing her paper, she almost jumped out of her tub trying to bite me and I didnt even touch her lol.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 5, 2011)

Haha, she's lively then 

Louis, CoCo, Bvlgari, Tiffany? Lol.


----------



## Pinoy (May 5, 2011)

Nope 

You'll have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## kawasakirider (May 5, 2011)

Is it a designer name?


----------



## Pinoy (May 5, 2011)

Yup  of course lol


----------



## kawasakirider (May 5, 2011)

Lol.. Hmmm....

Adidas?

Hahaha


----------



## LOFTYBOB (May 5, 2011)

Looks more like a turtle, our BHP "Jet"feeding from his hide.


----------



## Pinoy (May 5, 2011)

LOL, does look like a turtle cos of the rock 

Can't wait to feed my BHP for the first time.


----------



## LOFTYBOB (May 5, 2011)

Our GTP devouring the last of the Pinkies. Loves to eat this one.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 5, 2011)

Such a gorgeous snake. Looks really well muscled


----------



## Darkhorse (May 5, 2011)

hrafna said:


> View attachment 198661
> View attachment 198663
> just a few from tonight!


 
Awesome shots Hrafna.... should enter one of those in the calendar comp!


----------



## moosenoose (May 5, 2011)

Not a photo, but a fun video :lol:

YouTube - Water python


----------



## hrafna (May 5, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> Awesome shots Hrafna.... should enter one of those in the calendar comp!


 thanks. i am not quite happy enough with them to put them in for the comp. got a couple of pics i am holding back, wanna see how my other 4 pics go first!


----------



## jack (May 5, 2011)

little elapid big mouse


----------



## Renenet (May 5, 2011)

That snake looks very happy, Hrafna. I love the first shot.


----------



## Juz92 (May 6, 2011)

Here's a couple of my little stimmie from late last night. I was quite proud of this strike


----------



## GreatSnakes (May 6, 2011)

Here's Squirt, just finishing up a tasty rat. Pic shows how long their teeth get!


----------



## lanzz (May 6, 2011)

miss peppah 10mth md


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 9, 2011)

A relocation Scrubbie having a quick bite (Exit "Jumbo Rat")!


----------



## LOFTYBOB (May 9, 2011)

Another shot of "Jet" having a pig-out after a fresh shed.


----------



## Defective (May 9, 2011)

heres some of my little 8 1/2 wk old gammon ranges stimmie powering down a pinkie mouse. she squeezed the mouse so hard its guts came out, i had to guide her to the head coz of her blood lust


----------



## sookie (May 9, 2011)

The little guys look real funny when their eyes boggle while their feeding.thanks everyone this has been a cool way to waste some time,never seen teeth quite so clearly before,i shudder.and to think my sookie and the rest have teeth,nay fangs,in their sweet little mouths.


----------



## leighroy6 (May 9, 2011)

my MD when i first got her


----------



## Ellison (May 9, 2011)

These are terrific. I managed to find a rat that had gotten into my chook food and eaten in half and pooed in the other half so I fed him to My 6ft diamond  Got it on Vid 

YouTube - SNAKE KILLS LIVE RAT - (Diamond Python)


----------



## kawasakirider (May 10, 2011)

Ellison said:


> These are terrific. I managed to find a rat that had gotten into my chook food and eaten in half and pooed in the other half so I fed him to My 6ft diamond  Got it on Vid
> 
> YouTube - SNAKE KILLS LIVE RAT - (Diamond Python)



That's pretty cruel, man....


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 10, 2011)

Ellison said:


> These are terrific. I managed to find a rat that had gotten into my chook food and eaten in half and pooed in the other half so I fed him to My 6ft diamond  Got it on Vid
> 
> YouTube - SNAKE KILLS LIVE RAT - (Diamond Python)


 Very heroic of you and illegal


----------



## Trouble (May 10, 2011)

Ellison said:


> These are terrific. I managed to find a rat that had gotten into my chook food and eaten in half and pooed in the other half so I fed him to My 6ft diamond  Got it on Vid
> 
> YouTube - SNAKE KILLS LIVE RAT - (Diamond Python)



disgusting, dude ... the poor thing was terrified! AND you don't know what sort of parasites were on him ... just sick. no need to do that.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 10, 2011)

Ellison said:


> These are terrific. I managed to find a rat that had gotten into my chook food and eaten in half and pooed in the other half so I fed him to My 6ft diamond  Got it on Vid
> 
> YouTube - SNAKE KILLS LIVE RAT - (Diamond Python)


 

Did you not see the other thread where a diamond had its head eaten off by live prey? thats disgusting. AND the fact your so proud of yourself is even more f'ed up...


----------



## unicorns_dreams (May 10, 2011)

Ninja my B & G girl, her 1st feed when I got her.



, Lizzie eating,



, Phoenix at mealtime



. Its so good to watch them eat.


----------



## Renenet (May 10, 2011)

Lambert said:


> heres some of my little 8 1/2 wk old gammon ranges stimmie powering down a pinkie mouse. she squeezed the mouse so hard its guts came out, i had to guide her to the head coz of her blood lust



Oh my. Who knew a cute little stimmie could make such a mess!


----------



## jamesjr (May 10, 2011)

Some feed pics from tonight.


----------



## getarealdog (May 11, 2011)




----------



## striker321 (May 11, 2011)

what substrate are you using there?


$NaKe PiMp said:


> yummy cat food


----------



## bally (May 11, 2011)

striker321 said:


> what substrate are you using there?



kitty litter


----------



## hrafna (May 12, 2011)

tonights effort, i almost missed the whole thing!


----------



## reptilian1924 (May 12, 2011)

l would like to thank everyone who has posted photos of their Snakes feeding in the thread l started, its good to see what species of Snakes everyone is keeping out there, how awesome looking they all are and its good to see how healthy they are and there all feeding, please keep this thread going by posting more photos of your Snakes feeding.

Cheers, Reptilian1933-(Les).


----------



## kawasakirider (May 12, 2011)

Last night it was very cold and I didn't want to disturb the snakes, but I got a quick pic of each of them.

Georgie





Snappy





Wish I had some clear pics


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 12, 2011)

View attachment 199776
View attachment 199775


----------



## Defective (May 12, 2011)

keiko fed again last night and was less messy but she has a thing for mice guts though...


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 12, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Last night it was very cold and I didn't want to disturb the snakes, but I got a quick pic of each of them.
> 
> Georgie
> 
> ...


Whats happening with Lumpy?


----------



## kawasakirider (May 12, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Whats happening with Lumpy?



He's not eating 

I don't take him out of the enclosure to feed. I try leaving it infront of his hide for the duration of the other snakes dinner, and if it's still there when I go and check, I try to tempt him with it. Sometimes he flicks his tongue and comes up to it and seems interested, but he won't touch it. I'm gunna try scenting with tuna next week.

Thanks for the concern.


----------



## Snakewoman (May 18, 2011)




----------



## kawasakirider (May 18, 2011)

Great photo's  It's feeding day again, today. I'm gunna try and get a decent shot.


----------



## longqi (May 18, 2011)




----------



## hrafna (May 18, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Great photo's  It's feeding day again, today. I'm gunna try and get a decent shot.


 feeding day here too. will keep trying to get that perfect shot!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 18, 2011)

hrafna said:


> feeding day here too. will keep trying to get that perfect shot!


 
As if your shots leave anything to be desired 

What camera do you use?



longqi said:


> View attachment 200731
> View attachment 200732


 
Awesome corn, longqi


----------



## hrafna (May 18, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> As if your shots leave anything to be desired
> 
> What camera do you use?
> 
> ...


 thanks, to me i can see things that i wish to perfect. i mainly use my nikon d90 with a macro 60mm nikon f2.8 lens.


----------



## PythonLegs (May 18, 2011)

We found Nemo.


----------



## gti92dave (May 18, 2011)

i havent seen any pic of sanke eatin g/pig so i thought id show pics of my coastal eat 1


----------



## longqi (May 18, 2011)




----------



## PythonLegs (May 18, 2011)

Longqi, *** is that thing eating?


----------



## striker321 (May 18, 2011)

small koala


----------



## longqi (May 18, 2011)

Easter Bunny came for dinner twice... wasnt that nice


----------



## pythonmum (May 18, 2011)

Now THAT'S a python....


----------



## kawasakirider (May 18, 2011)

I got some decent pics and a couple of cool videos, not as good as others, but good for a mobile phone, lol. I'm uploading them now.


----------



## benjamind2010 (May 18, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> View attachment 199776
> View attachment 199775



Snow corn? Looks like one of the strawberry type snows, I've seen one of these in real life in Sydney about 9 years ago


----------



## Nikolameyers007 (May 18, 2011)

you own an incredible reptile.. he is just stunning!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 18, 2011)

I was holding my iphone vertically, so you should watch the vid in full screen for a better idea, sorry about that.

http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d64/kawaskirider/?action=view&current=IMG_1646.mp4

Here's Georgie doin' it like a boss

[video]

[/video]





















Lickin' his lips 







Here's Snappy, I got a video of her, too, but they take too long to upload.









































Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 18, 2011)

Cool pics everyone! 
I have few from Kundalini's first feeding 

Right after "the grab" 















I hope you'll like them!


----------



## mysnakesau (May 19, 2011)

My pictures are old, but here are some...

















and the photo that got me banned from the Fancy Rat Forum :lol:


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

mysnakesau, I've been meaning to PM you, I'm pretty sure I've seen a pic of your white diamond with another one with yellow in it. How hard is it to find a diamond with little to no white? I think they look really great. 

Your snake is a messy bugger, lots of blood


----------



## hrafna (May 20, 2011)

hahaha i am the opposite, i prefer the white and black diamond!


----------



## mysnakesau (May 20, 2011)

Hi kawasakirider
I didn't have any trouble finding the black and white diamonds. I did stumble across them accidentally, but I know a few ppl in Sydney has them, or had them last I heard. Peter Johnson still has a pair if I remember rightly, SNKMST from the other forum had them - his are nice, almost all black; and another member here by the name of Glimmerman where at least one of mine orginally came from, has them. I have not successfully bred my pair yet. They just don't seem interested in each other but of course they still need more condition put on them so I am targetting their condition to be up to scratch hopefully for not the coming season, but the next one - can't guarantee anything but anything can happen, they live together permanently.

:lol: That's my biggest intergrade boy in the bloody photo and that is my blood spilt after a very hungry night he latched onto me instead of the rat. He got my hand, wrapped himself tight as around my wrist, let my hand go and reached up and latched onto my arm. I could not get him interested in the rat enough, to get him off but finally I pried his mouth off me by carefully slipping the handle of a wooden spoon down corner of his mouth. Next crunch he had to let go. Then I got my daughter to run the rat under warm water and then offered it, and finally he took it. Finally released his grip on me so he could strangle the rat instead. He is a gentle giant really, but snakes are not the same when they know the food's on.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 20, 2011)

hrafna said:


> hahaha i am the opposite, i prefer the white and black diamond!


 
Lmfao, I am so stupid!! I meant little to no yellow! I don't like the yellow ones very much, but the black and whites are stunning 



mysnakesau said:


> Hi kawasakirider
> I didn't have any trouble finding the black and white diamonds. I did stumble across them accidentally, but I know a few ppl in Sydney has them, or had them last I heard. Peter Johnson still has a pair if I remember rightly, SNKMST from the other forum had them - his are nice, almost all black; and another member here by the name of Glimmerman where at least one of mine orginally came from, has them. I have not successfully bred my pair yet. They just don't seem interested in each other but of course they still need more condition put on them so I am targetting their condition to be up to scratch hopefully for not the coming season, but the next one - can't guarantee anything but anything can happen, they live together permanently.
> 
> :lol: That's my biggest intergrade boy in the bloody photo and that is my blood spilt after a very hungry night he latched onto me instead of the rat. He got my hand, wrapped himself tight as around my wrist, let my hand go and reached up and latched onto my arm. I could not get him interested in the rat enough, to get him off but finally I pried his mouth off me by carefully slipping the handle of a wooden spoon down corner of his mouth. Next crunch he had to let go. Then I got my daughter to run the rat under warm water and then offered it, and finally he took it. Finally released his grip on me so he could strangle the rat instead. He is a gentle giant really, but snakes are not the same when they know the food's on.


 
Thanks for the reply, they really look great B&W  I hope you manage to breed them successfully someday


----------



## omg_a_gecko (May 20, 2011)

Golden Crowned & Marshie feeding on adult mouse tails. Bred by Colin c:


----------



## Trouble (May 21, 2011)

It was feeding day at the 'zoo' today, so I took a few photos of the snakes that ate ...

Dekoda is a good photography candidate...





















Terra





Casper


----------



## lgotje (May 21, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> View attachment 199776
> View attachment 199775



albino corn?



pythonmum said:


> Now THAT'S a python....


 
thats what she said


----------



## whiteblaze786 (May 23, 2011)

Not the best pic but here is 2 of my tassie tigers feeding..


----------



## mysnakesau (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Jackrabbit (May 27, 2011)

These were taken Monday.

The first 2 are of my 2yo, the next 3 are of my juvie.


----------



## Jazzz (May 28, 2011)




----------



## reptilian1924 (May 28, 2011)

View attachment 202373
View attachment 202372
View attachment 202371
View attachment 202370
View attachment 202369


Here a some new upto date photos that l thought l would post on this thread, where you can see 3 of my Katherine Phase NT Olive Pythons all having a feed, these photos were taken today and late yesterday being Friday 27th May 2011.

The photo you see on the far right where you see the Olive eating on the floor of its enclosure with its tail wrapped around the tree branch is the one that bit me on my face last Tuesday 24th May 2011, the photos you see the olive feeding near the green water tray is one of my 2 captive breed, the 2 photos where you see the Olive eating on the Carpet is one of my 2 wild caught Olive Pythons, my 2 wild caught Olive Pythons were both collected on permit from the wild on a snake callout in late 2009.

Please keep on posting more photos of your awesome snakes feeding on this thread, thanks to all those who so far have posted photos of their snakes on this thread l started myself, Reptilian1933-(Les).


----------



## Mooseman (May 28, 2011)

Good to see the problem olive is back feeding on rats instead of your nose well done mate.


----------



## reptilian1924 (May 28, 2011)

Mooseman said:


> Good to see the problem olive is back feeding on rats instead of your nose well done mate.


Mooseman-( Mark ) Yes it is good to see the Olive is back feeding on weaner rats instead of my nose, maybe it just could not wait for its next feed, and wanted to try and eat something different my nose, hope this does not happend to me again no-way mate.

Thanks for your reply to to this thread Mark.


----------



## thoma1234 (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Mooseman (May 28, 2011)

Hey Les the olive was probably glad to get the taste of your nose 
out of its mouth LOL. Catch up soon Mark


----------



## Brent (May 28, 2011)

*a few quail feeds*

pythons -quail feeds


----------



## mysnakesau (May 28, 2011)

OMG A GECKO your little snakes are the cutest on this thread. Those big long tails sticking out their little mouths brings tears to my eyes, that is just too cute.


----------



## Elision (May 28, 2011)

Thought she was going to rip its' head off.


----------



## reptilian1924 (May 28, 2011)

Mooseman said:


> Hey Les the olive was probably glad to get the taste of your nose
> out of its mouth LOL. Catch up soon Mark


Mark, like you say the Olive was probably glad to get the taste of my nose out of its mouth after eating the weaner rat, l myself would not want to taste my nose thank god my tongue cannot reach my nose, l will catch up with you soon Les.



Brent said:


> pythons -quail feeds


Brent, long time no hear its good to see your giving all your Pythons a variety of food, by offering them Quail instead of just Rats or Mice only.

l will give you a call as soon as l get some free time, thanks for sharing photos of some of your Pythons feeding, they all look so awesome and in very good health going by what l can see in your photos.


----------



## pythonmum (May 29, 2011)

My little womas are pigs: 3 weaner mice each. (I am getting through a bag of 100 weaners before I buy more food.) The female likes hers dried off, but by the third one, she didn't care!
Female's dinner:














Male's dinner (you can just see the previous 2 lumps on his third one...)













Spotted was hungry, too. He is a well-grown adult (9 years old) and gets small rats.


----------



## jeska84 (May 30, 2011)

*lovin these pics!*

Ooooh I'm loving these feeding pics!! its got me onto youtube and I've been watching snakes eat prey for hours now! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tristan (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Snakewoman (May 31, 2011)

Love that first shot Tristan, love it when you can see the little needle-like teeth


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

The second last one is AWESOME. Photo comp worthy, for sure.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 31, 2011)

Here's our big girl having a feed.
Enjoy























Its a medium sized rabbit and she had a xl rat afterwards.....


----------



## Tristan (May 31, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> Love that first shot Tristan, love it when you can see the little needle-like teeth


 thanks Tahlia, i was trying to get some teeth shots, i think they are pretty awesome when you can see them.



kawasakirider said:


> The second last one is AWESOME. Photo comp worthy, for sure.



cheers mate, i never thought about the comps before, ill have to consider it now.



The_S_Word said:


> Here's our big girl having a feed.
> Enjoy
> Its a medium sized rabbit and she had a xl rat afterwards.....



is she a messy eater? you have the whole corner floor covered in paper ha, i cant wait till my SWCP is big enough to eat bunnies tho i don't think ill be as happy when i have to pay for it or clean up after lol


----------



## SYNeR (May 31, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> My little womas are pigs: 3 weaner mice each. (I am getting through a bag of 100 weaners before I buy more food.) The female likes hers dried off, but by the third one, she didn't care!
> Female's dinner:


 
Dumb question, but what substrate are you using?


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 31, 2011)

Tristan said:


> is she a messy eater? you have the whole corner floor covered in paper ha, i cant wait till my SWCP is big enough to eat bunnies tho i don't think ill be as happy when i have to pay for it or clean up after lol


 
hahah yeah, her teeth are a decent size for her and she usually makes the rabbits bleed.
Price wise, she's not that exy to feed, First time she'll breed is this season and normally only feed her once every 3 weeks during the warmer months. Im paying $35 for 2 medium rabbits, so works out about $100 a year in food. Not too bad at all.


----------



## pythonmum (May 31, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> Dumb question, but what substrate are you using?


 I'm using wood shavings for the womas. I got a huge bag of compressed shavings for $35 - lasts ages. They like to burrow through them and the shavings seem to absorb moisture and odours very well. I've started using them in a light layer on top of newspaper for my _Morelia_, too. I don't use the newspaper for the womas because they'd burrow under and I'd never see them!


----------



## striker321 (May 31, 2011)

[video=facebook;1890121564990]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1890121564990&saved#!/video/video.php?v=1890121564990&comments[/video]


----------



## thefridge71 (May 31, 2011)

My Bredli having his first feed with me.

[video=youtube;Jz69WgSrmMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jz69WgSrmMQ[/video]


----------



## bluey87 (May 31, 2011)

loaf havin her 2nd feed since having her sorry about the darkness of photo i didnt want to put the flash on


----------



## vampstorso (May 31, 2011)

lil jungle bub,

he's a 2011 hatchy, and has grown tonnes.

I was cleaning his water-bowl, and he moved into the spot I usually put it, so it was put back once he finished eating.


----------



## SYNeR (Jun 1, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> I'm using wood shavings for the womas. I got a huge bag of compressed shavings for $35 - lasts ages. They like to burrow through them and the shavings seem to absorb moisture and odours very well. I've started using them in a light layer on top of newspaper for my _Morelia_, too. I don't use the newspaper for the womas because they'd burrow under and I'd never see them!



Awesome, thanks for that 
I've been looking for a good, cheap substrate that my Woma can dig through.


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 1, 2011)

My little copperhead hoovering down his second mouse


----------



## hrafna (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## veenarm (Jun 1, 2011)

My DP having a bit of fun... 
Hasn't eaten in 3 weeks (10/05/2011) and tonight wanted to ignore yet another feed, so tried egg yolk and omg seemed to work


----------



## blakehose (Jun 3, 2011)

nom nom nom


----------



## D3pro (Jun 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;TGqhddRlQ4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGqhddRlQ4k[/video]


----------



## hrafna (Jun 8, 2011)

wed night once again which means feeding time! another round of feeding pics.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 8, 2011)

Your pics are awesome, hrafna.


----------



## hrafna (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks. i am debating if i put that bhp one in the calendar comp!


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 9, 2011)

Doit


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 11, 2011)

Another tiger woofing down her second mouse


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jun 12, 2011)

Lawn food for the babies


----------



## jamesjr (Jun 12, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Lawn food for the babies



Very nice olive, how old is he/she?

Here are some feed pics from a few months ago.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jun 13, 2011)

jamesjr said:


> Very nice olive, how old is he/she?
> 
> Here are some feed pics from a few months ago.
> 
> ...


 
cant beat a rabbit, can you mate...they are just over 2...


----------



## getarealdog (Jun 13, 2011)

Some Tigers


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 13, 2011)

getarealdog said:


> Some Tigers
> View attachment 205292
> View attachment 205294
> View attachment 205296


 Some nice looking tigers you have there! Love the banding on the first..


----------



## getarealdog (Jun 13, 2011)

whiteblaze786 said:


> Some nice looking tigers you have there! Love the banding on the first..


Here's another pic of him


Chappell & Eastern Hatcho's


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 16, 2011)

Baby tiger feeding;


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 16, 2011)

^^^very nice. It's got cool stripping.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 18, 2011)

het darwin feeding, i will post more later


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 20, 2011)

Another nomnom pic just to keep the thread alive


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jun 20, 2011)

Whiteblaze786, like you say lets keep this thread alive, l myself who was the one that started this thread couldn't agree more, lets keep seeing more photos of your awesome snakes feeding.

Thanks to everyone who has posted photos of their snakes feeding.


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 20, 2011)

^^^ i never tire of watching snakes eat.. especially watching them stalk then strike in a matter of a second.. All the best


----------



## varanus (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## reptilian1924 (Jun 24, 2011)

Varanus, Your Diamond Python is so stunning and awesome to look at wish it was mine, thanks for sharing a photo of it feeding.


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 24, 2011)

Varanus -- i Love the first pic! Very beautiful snake


----------



## varanus (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks  He's one of Cements yearlings.


----------



## Treg92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Here are my 2 jungle eating machines, can't find one of my woma atm


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## angelica09 (Jun 26, 2011)

wow Joemal that is a huge snake you got there! is it a coastal carpet? completely amazing photos! gorgeous snake


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jun 26, 2011)

View attachment 206601
View attachment 206600
View attachment 206599
View attachment 206598
View attachment 206597


Here a some photos l took recently showing 2 of my Katherine phase NT Olive Pythons feeding on weaner 150grms and medium 225grms size rat.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 26, 2011)

bad pic but it's all I got.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jun 27, 2011)

The "poo eater"! At least this time, it's real food.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Smithers (Jun 27, 2011)

Great colours on that one Josh


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## CHONDROS (Jun 27, 2011)

het olive


----------



## blakehose (Jun 27, 2011)

CHONDROS said:


> het olive


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 27, 2011)

View attachment 206874





Little adder eating a lil mouse


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jun 27, 2011)

couple from sunday of the little uns


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 27, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Great colours on that one Josh


Thanks, I reckon it comes from a strict diet of Blue rats



ssssnakeman said:


> View attachment 206874
> View attachment 206875
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics, stunning Adder.
May I ask, what happened to its face?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 27, 2011)

> Great pics, stunning Adder.
> May I ask, what happened to its face?



He has the blood of the pinky on him


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 27, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> He has the blood of the pinky on him


Lol bit of blood gives a Death Adder character anyway


----------



## HILDY (Jun 28, 2011)

View attachment 207052


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 29, 2011)

Lumpy, the guy that wouldn't eat for ages. He has become a hungry bastard, haha.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 29, 2011)

LOL nice one
He looks like he has been oiled down?


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 29, 2011)

I oil my snakes up before my photo shoots, they look sexier that way.


















I'm not sure why, but he has looked like that for a while.. He's not wet or anything. I'll give him a bath in a couple of days


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 29, 2011)

Lol, why bother, the rate he is eating he will shed in no time


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 29, 2011)

He shed not so long ago, and his big brother took a couple of months to shed and put on a ridiculous amount of size. Hopefully he does shed soon, but I'll give him a bath anyway.


----------



## spyder6052 (Jun 30, 2011)

my girl having a feed






[video=youtube;UAweibb11FI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAweibb11FI[/video]

video is in 16X speed mode


----------



## Erebos (Jun 30, 2011)

spyder6052 said:


> my girl having a feed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's cool as lol


----------



## getarealdog (Jul 3, 2011)

Same animal, may last year, may this year.

View attachment 207774
View attachment 207776


----------



## varanus (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Tildy (Jul 3, 2011)

My lil pygmy's first feed at my house. It's hard to find pinkies small enough for her. First time I've seen her strike. She's fast!


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jul 3, 2011)

Varanus, your Diamond Python sure looks so stunning and awesome wish it was mine thanks for sharing a photo of it eating.


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 3, 2011)

Tildy said:


> View attachment 207798
> View attachment 207797
> View attachment 207796
> 
> ...



With all due respect, Tidly, looking at the size of her head I would think she could cope quite well with much larger food items than the sized pinkie she's eating in your photographs.

Beautiful snake though. You have every reason to feel proud of her.


----------



## Tildy (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah, that was the smallest one in the pack I just wasnt sure being her first feed with me and all. She will have to be able to eat lil bit bigger pinkies next time. Thanx for the advice tho, she is my first snake so I am still unsure about things like this and its good to hear from experienced people. It only took her like 5 mins to get it down hey.


----------



## varanus (Jul 4, 2011)

SXR Uluru


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 10, 2011)

Some of mine


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 13, 2011)

here is my little champion Ozzy.
I will be moving him up to Velvet or Fuzzy mice soon as he is taking 2 pinky mice every 7 days.


----------



## Cyann (Jul 13, 2011)

Some photos of my 1 meter female Antaresia maculosa Sabir after trying to eat it tail first


----------



## spinner_collis (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is my little bredli Hercules View attachment 209155


----------



## Jazzyjaz (Jul 13, 2011)

My baby girl who loves a cuddle..Oakley ( woma python) and my lil sooky man Syd ( albino darwin carpet)


----------



## RickLeekong (Jul 13, 2011)

is that a southwestern carpet python


----------



## Jazzyjaz (Jul 13, 2011)

hey no its not it is an Albino darwin carpet python aka top end python....( morelia s. variegata )


----------



## Erebos (Jul 13, 2011)

yummy!


----------



## Smithers (Jul 13, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> here is my little champion Ozzy.
> I will be moving him up to Velvet or Fuzzy mice soon as he is taking 2 pinky mice every 7 days.



Good to see the lil fella Adam can't wait to see who our Wheaties turn out being siblings n all. Thanks for posting finally


----------



## Renenet (Jul 14, 2011)

spinner_collis said:


> Here is my little bredli Hercules View attachment 209155



Your picture isn't showing.


----------



## Sir_Hiss (Jul 17, 2011)

View attachment 209776


He looks so happy


----------



## RickLeekong (Jul 17, 2011)

Atrax1207 said:


> Cool pics everyone!
> I have few from Kundalini's first feeding
> 
> Right after "the grab"
> ...


Is this a ball python


----------



## Bredli_Girl80 (Jul 17, 2011)

Milo our Coastal X jungle feeding


----------



## viking1 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Feeding time*

Here are some pics, enjoy...Dinner time...


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jul 20, 2011)

More Elapids feeding, im not sure if these pics are already on here somewhere but ill put them up anyways


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 20, 2011)

My Olive python/baby girl, Alecia


----------



## snakelady96 (Jul 22, 2011)

What are the last 2 eating?


----------



## 53ERX (Jul 22, 2011)

My jungle lucius 
Nom nom nom.
Pic is from my mobile, so not of great quality.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.423080939859.198381.789144859&l=ef33eecc9a&type=1


----------



## Banjo (Jul 22, 2011)

My Bredli having it's first rabbit. Took a while to work out which way to eat it, ended up going backside first and did it look very difficult.

View attachment 210459


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 22, 2011)

snakelady96 said:


> What are the last 2 eating?


Talking to me? A rat?


----------



## varanus (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## smithson (Jul 23, 2011)

my bredli male


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jul 23, 2011)

This is Chopper, his a little nut case....
View attachment 210642

Then there is Tarzan his the smallest of them all...
View attachment 210643

Then Jane, my favourtie by far, she gave me my first little nip the other day and i was so excited about it haha
View attachment 210644
View attachment 210645

Sorry about the crappy photos i really need to buy some batteries for my camera haha, they are the jungle babies, i also have 2 stimsons hatchlings, a childrens hatchling, a adult diamond and adult coastal carpet


----------



## andyscott (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 26, 2011)

A second adult mouse, these guys are machines!! (for Kenno and Varanus 1).

He's like a fat American on Hamburger mince!!


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 26, 2011)

photo's coming soon, here's a video.

[video=youtube;gRsmEZ_l0TA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRsmEZ_l0TA[/video]


----------



## HoffOff (Aug 2, 2011)

Bredli eating a rat


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's some of mine from Monday night


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 5, 2011)

Here is my new Darwin girl, only caught the end of it and she was not impressed.


----------



## Lachesis (Aug 5, 2011)

Here is one of my little T+ childrens having a munch


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 5, 2011)

Tiger does lunch
View attachment 212675


----------



## S&M Morelia (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's a pic of our het girl when she was a hatchy feeding






And this one is our Diamond x Bredli finishing off a rabbit.


----------



## briiiziii (Aug 6, 2011)

Here are some of my little Sherbet.
It was his/her first feed with me, so of course, I'm a very proud and happy Mum!
View attachment 212766

View attachment 212767

View attachment 212768

View attachment 212769


----------



## dadaman (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is my Diamond and my BP feeding.

Oh, BTW, your links are not showing up.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 5, 2011)

First feed for 5 months


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> First feed for 5 months



very attractive, hanging from the washing line, ..... any neighbours give you a weird look?:lol:


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 5, 2011)

First pic, female.....the rest, male eating Quail Parsons nose first...


----------



## Wally (Sep 5, 2011)

View attachment 216635


Your doing it all wrong!!!


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 5, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> very attractive, hanging from the washing line, ..... any neighbours give you a weird look?:lol:



I keep snakes, course I get weird looks......The straights understand...:shock:


----------



## Schnecke (Sep 5, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> Your doing it all wrong!!!



LOL - Mine did the same tonight...... I wasn't quick enough to grab the camera before he'd pretty much finished!


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 6, 2011)

i dont have many yet of this guy eating this was his 1st shoot and as u can see hes all like
"OI!, MATE, this is MINE!, drop the camera and step away from my god damned mouse!


----------



## Wookie (Sep 6, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> First feed for 5 months



I was wondering if my diamond was the only snake to get the pink flushing on the underside while feeding as my other pythons don't. It seems that yours does too. Is this common among diamond pythons? I assumed it was due to the vasculature in between the stretched scales.


----------



## viciousred (Sep 6, 2011)

nom nom nom...


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Sep 6, 2011)

My newest snake Teyha, she doesn't like to eat normally. LOL


----------



## DHoffmann (Sep 6, 2011)

Schnecke said:


> LOL - Mine did the same tonight...... I wasn't quick enough to grab the camera before he'd pretty much finished!
> 
> View attachment 216676


Must be something in the water, Sura first tried to consume hers yesterday starting with the shoulder, folding the head over, then got a back leg stuck on one of her fangs and finally gave up and started at the tail end too.
No pictures but I was quietly chuckling along.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 6, 2011)

Wookie said:


> I was wondering if my diamond was the only snake to get the pink flushing on the underside while feeding as my other pythons don't. It seems that yours does too. Is this common among diamond pythons? I assumed it was due to the vasculature in between the stretched scales.


Yeh, all Gems pink up at munch time, as do my Bredli....not sure about others though....colour blind


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 6, 2011)

My intergrades go pink, too, and my diamonds. Not sure if its known why but its nothing to worry about.

This is my big boy Abony


----------



## Erebos (Sep 6, 2011)

mmmmmm yummy and she still is begging for more. 


Cheers Brenton

And here's another Gtp eating






Cheers Brenton


----------



## hrafna (Sep 8, 2011)

View attachment 217002
View attachment 216996


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Sep 9, 2011)

Scarlett munching the 1st of 3 small rats for dinner tonight, she's a pig.


----------



## Dragon-Drew (Sep 9, 2011)

All my Guys & Gals have full bellies tonight. For some it has been a long winter.


----------



## RickLeekong (Sep 9, 2011)

View attachment 217183
first adult mouse


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 10, 2011)

16 ft Scrubby havin a snack on a 
big bunny.
Then 
leavin a surprise for me.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 10, 2011)

Ha ha needed a little help to get the end result out hey? Hense the WD 40


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 11, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Ha ha needed a little help to get the end result out hey? Hense the WD 40


Thats a big can to, at least it was a solid one, lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 11, 2011)

Going, going, nearly gone ....ok she is not as big as some of the others yet...but she feeds like a lion and I love her xxx


----------



## RickLeekong (Sep 11, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> View attachment 217395
> 
> All gone now lol....ok she is not as big as some of the others yet...but she feeds like a lion and I love her xxx


your attachment isnt working


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 11, 2011)

My stimmie ate for the first time in 5 months. She got all tied up in knots with the excitement!








She didn't un-knot herself until she had finished slurping up the tail.

My het Darwin boy has had a shed and is eating in a much more professional manner. Note how beautifully horizontal he maintains the rat through the entire meal.


----------



## sarah1234 (Sep 11, 2011)

My little fella finally started feeding a few weeks ago. since then has become a total pig and put on plenty of weight.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 11, 2011)

RickLeekong said:


> your attachment isnt working


dohhh silly thing


----------



## Tidy_1200 (Sep 11, 2011)

'Hypo' Hatchie feeding.


----------



## Renenet (Sep 12, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> My het Darwin boy has had a shed and is eating in a much more professional manner. Note how beautifully horizontal he maintains the rat through the entire meal.



A perfect 10.


----------



## myusername (Sep 12, 2011)

Here are some photos of my olive, bredli and one of my female spotted pythons eating. 





And a photo of my male spotted going for a swim after having a drink. What do you guys think of his patterning? I don't know if it's favouritism but I think he's one of the better ones getting around.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Sep 12, 2011)

myusername, Thanks for sharings a few photos of your Python collection all having their feed, they sure do all look awesome let me tell you.


----------



## spyder6052 (Sep 12, 2011)

this little ones quite the pig....


----------



## Royziee (Sep 14, 2011)

Oliver wont touch rats so i have to feed him 2 or 3 big mice at a time.. He launches as soon as i open the enclosure


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 14, 2011)

Always entertaining watching a decent sized worm have its first big Quail...


----------



## jamesjr (Sep 15, 2011)

Feed time for some Olives


----------



## spyder6052 (Sep 20, 2011)

mmmmm chicken...


----------



## jamesjr (Sep 20, 2011)

Some more


----------



## Royziee (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Renenet (Sep 21, 2011)

Royziee, how big is that snake?!


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 21, 2011)

Jamesjr, your BTS is awesome! Have you ever been bitten by him? How sick did you get?


----------



## bluey87 (Sep 21, 2011)

View attachment 218828
View attachment 218829
View attachment 218830
this is loaf as u can tell shes a bredli such a placid girl


----------



## jamesjr (Sep 21, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Jamesjr, your BTS is awesome! Have you ever been bitten by him? How sick did you get?



Thanks mate, i keep a few BTS and over the years have been bit a few times, but they really have to chew on you for invenomation to occur and with me its nothing more than swelling and a stinging sensation around the bite site. But everyone reacts different and i know of people that have been hospitalised by the bite of a BTS.

Cheers


----------



## Royziee (Sep 22, 2011)

Renenet said:


> Royziee, how big is that snake?!


That last one is 8 ft give or take


----------



## carterd (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Kurto (Sep 23, 2011)

one from last week!


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 23, 2011)

jamesjr said:


> Thanks mate, i keep a few BTS and over the years have been bit a few times, but they really have to chew on you for invenomation to occur and with me its nothing more than swelling and a stinging sensation around the bite site. But everyone reacts different and i know of people that have been hospitalised by the bite of a BTS.
> 
> Cheers



They are fantastic looking snakes when they are clean like that. Yours looks almost identical to the one that was at the goldcoast expo, it's really nice!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 23, 2011)

Very old photo, but you get the idea. I'm surprised he managed not to choke himself when eating that fast :lol:


----------



## ozmotorsport (Sep 24, 2011)

Snake came from my Albino Darwin.

[video=youtube;ClAOdpfoOx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClAOdpfoOx8[/video]


----------



## spyder6052 (Sep 24, 2011)

ok not eating but having a drink


----------



## graphitebeans (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh gourd I was so stressed bumping his food item size up one - nearly pooed when he stretched that far (this stress is why my snake is nearly 2yo and yet is only on weaner mice)


----------



## spyder6052 (Sep 26, 2011)

not my snake but this was on the front page of our news paper today





Python leaps at chance for feed | News | NT News | Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia | ntnews.com.au


----------



## LadyJ (Sep 28, 2011)

Too big I thought, surely too big... Diablo proved otherwise.


----------



## Maximum (Sep 28, 2011)

I have the best of both worlds! An extremely placid little Jungle python who is an awesome feeder, the best ever first snake I could possibly hope for! This is his second feed and has had one shed. One dangle, two dangle... Strike and coil


----------



## spida_0000 (Sep 29, 2011)

Few pics of Olive pythons feeding already, but I live this pic of my boy.. That's a jumbo rat and I think it looks tiny in his mouth


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 30, 2011)

Kurto - that is a spectacular shot. I'm almost embarassed to post in the same thread with that one!

This girl is trying to gain some weight after laying eggs on the 18th. If she keeps tossing back the XL rats like this, it won't be too long before she gets back the 625 g she lost to the eggs.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 30, 2011)

This is my little rbb going fishing, he does eat pinkies but he will have a fish as well.
[video=youtube;V7zuP1DOMPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7zuP1DOMPg[/video]

Eew, i must overlay some music on that,lol.


----------



## RickLeekong (Oct 1, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> This is my little rbb going fishing, he does eat pinkies but he will have a fish as well.
> [video=youtube;V7zuP1DOMPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7zuP1DOMPg[/video]
> 
> Eew, i must overlay some music on that,lol.


Getting his omega 3


----------



## DeadCricket (Oct 2, 2011)

Omnomnomnom..... But I'm not sure I should of had the second course so soon


----------



## spyder6052 (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 4, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> This is my little rbb going fishing, he does eat pinkies but he will have a fish as well.
> [video=youtube;V7zuP1DOMPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7zuP1DOMPg[/video]
> 
> Eew, i must overlay some music on that,lol.


:shock:live fish! :x


----------



## thren (Oct 5, 2011)

Offered my new Spotted a feed tonight, (my first time)
He didnt seem interested in striking, but I left the mouse for him, came back 5 minutes later ....


----------



## cwebb (Oct 6, 2011)

yummmmmm


----------



## Steedzy (Oct 6, 2011)

One I caught of my Coastal 'Miley' whilst she was finishing off a rat 

View attachment 220749


----------



## RonnyB (Oct 7, 2011)

How old is the jungle?


----------



## DeadCricket (Oct 7, 2011)

RonnyB said:


> How old is the jungle?


 
Which jungle? My jungle?


----------



## jamesjr (Oct 9, 2011)

Coastal


----------



## cmack91 (Oct 9, 2011)

here are some really bad photos of my old barneck:




















and one of my ball python




sorry for the terrible pictures


----------



## Dezzie (Oct 12, 2011)

My new little Stimmie having a munch


----------



## XKiller (Oct 12, 2011)

Took afew snaps whylst feeding some snakes last night.











And a meal fit for a king.


----------



## nagini-baby (Oct 12, 2011)

for some reason elapids look comical when eating.. remind me of muppets haha cool animals though


----------



## XKiller (Oct 12, 2011)

Interesing point of view... i just dont see it, 



nagini-baby said:


> for some reason elapids look comical when eating.. remind me of muppets haha cool animals though


----------



## Multifoliate (Oct 17, 2011)

Maximus having dinner tonight[video=youtube_share;EBlv-RYkhlA]http://youtu.be/EBlv-RYkhlA[/video]


----------



## spyder6052 (Oct 18, 2011)

here is a pic of a friends recently purchased male coastal, he isnt really the friendliest coastal i have met and he seemed to be liking the smell of my hand (yeah he did give me a little nip) and then tried to eat me


----------



## jedohara (Oct 18, 2011)

eating a weaned mouse


----------



## Defective (Oct 23, 2011)

keiko's feed today...


----------



## Wookie (Oct 23, 2011)

View attachment 222837


----------



## DeadCricket (Oct 24, 2011)

Upside down, upside down


----------



## b0x1ng (Oct 24, 2011)

kramer takeing a weena 

View attachment 222941


View attachment 222940


----------



## jedohara (Oct 25, 2011)

python eating - YouTube


----------



## reptilian1924 (Nov 19, 2011)

Please share some photos of your awesome snakes feeding.

Cheers,

Reptilian1924 ( Les ).


----------



## spida_0000 (Nov 19, 2011)

He isn't eating, but it is feeding day, but he seems to sit in the same spot looking at the bottom of the enclosure waiting for his food... Very odd!! 




Sorry about the quality (iPhone.. Should be enough said)


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 19, 2011)

cmack91 said:


> here are some really bad photos of my old barneck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That enclosure looks disgustingly dirty........ and by the looks of that second pic you feed live to your Royal python????


----------



## jakawak (Nov 19, 2011)

this is my snakes eating (if it works lol)


[video=facebook;10150351023541135]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150351023541135[/video]


----------



## SnapKitten (Nov 22, 2011)

Trip, my 09' Jungle. Pics at various ages.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 22, 2011)

My stimmie having a feed lol


----------



## Red-Ink (Nov 22, 2011)

jay84 said:


> my stimmie having a feed lol



lol...


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Nov 22, 2011)

lol, shouldn't have let that happen, but lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 22, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> My stimmie having a feed lol



Oh wow, hes one hungry lil fella Jay!!!

Here's Sheldon having his first feed wit us.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Reptilefreak95 said:


> lol, shouldn't have let that happen, but lol



Why not? lol

Yes, my stimmies are always hungry and all 7 have tried to eat me at some point!


----------



## Red-Ink (Nov 22, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Why not? lol
> 
> Yes, my stimmies are always hungry and all 7 have tried to eat me at some point!



How long before he gave up Jay?


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 22, 2011)

He was latched on for an hour lol. I thought it would be funny to let him swallow my finger.... then when he wouldn't let go i soon tired of it lol. I tried blowing in his mouth, running cold water on his face etc, he wasn't letting go lol


----------



## gosia (Nov 23, 2011)

1


----------



## jakawak (Nov 23, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> He was latched on for an hour lol. I thought it would be funny to let him swallow my finger.... then when he wouldn't let go i soon tired of it lol. I tried blowing in his mouth, running cold water on his face etc, he wasn't letting go lol



any pics of ur finger after his snack lol


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry for the bad quality pics, they were taken on my phone. You can't see in the pic but my finger had started to go White and a little wrinkly lol


----------



## deebo (Dec 29, 2011)

birdy num nums......


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Dec 29, 2011)

*My Woma*

my woma


----------



## Multifoliate (Dec 30, 2011)

Max chowing down his dinner


----------



## Kurto (Dec 30, 2011)

I posted this up the other day, but it seems appropriate here as well!


----------



## SnapKitten (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Jarden (Dec 31, 2011)

Fed both my snakes tonight they were pretty hungry i feed them outside there enclosures in tubs and a spare enclosure . First vid is of my woma i tried to pull on the rat to get him to constrict but he just pulled it straight out of my hands and ripped the skin off the tail haha . Went to go offer the jungle his got sidetrackd by my little sister recording it and he strikes and nearly makes me piss myself .

SA Woma feed - YouTube

Second vid is when i offered the rat back to him and he absolutely smashes it he looks like abit of a nutter but thats just his feeding response when hes not hungry hes the most placid jungle 

Jungle feed - YouTube


Enjoy ^_^ Dave betcha know whos freezer i pinched the rats from  haha


----------



## hissnbits (Jan 1, 2012)

Here is 5.2kg Olive eating 1.9kg rabbit.


----------



## Jarden (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice olive mate


----------



## Dippy (Jan 2, 2012)

Here you guys go, This is both of our yearling pythons munching on some hoppers...


Nagini Our Children's Python






And Eccy our Hypo Bredli


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Jan 3, 2012)

*Jungle*

My Jungle


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;X6VYMOh3pGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6VYMOh3pGc[/video]

Cheers


----------



## Pinoy (Jan 3, 2012)

First feed of the year 




















This guy NEVER refuses a feed, even while in shed lol.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 4, 2012)

.......


----------



## Joemal (Jan 4, 2012)

Scrub having a feed of chook and rat ..


----------



## joeplant57 (Jan 4, 2012)

Our Jungle Python eating a Quail..Joe


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jan 4, 2012)

ssssnakeman, thanks for sharing a video of your awesome looking tiger snake having a feed share some more videos of your other snake feeding.


----------



## slide (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## tankslapt (Jan 4, 2012)

posted these before but meh.... I like'em.


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 5, 2012)

Some BTS feeding from today


----------



## shreknkell (Jan 5, 2012)

Our baby boy having a feast


----------



## Jarden (Jan 5, 2012)

Is it just me or does his belly scales look red ? cool pics peeps keep em coming


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 5, 2012)

Jarden said:


> Is it just me or does his belly scales look red ? cool pics peeps keep em coming



It's increased blood flow for the area for the stretching to begin when there having a feed mate, my diamond does it too..


----------



## shreknkell (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks Aussie Both my diamonds do it.... Also the bugger still feeds when he is in shed... He shed 2 days after this feed.... Now measures a little over 7 foot


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 5, 2012)

No probs, yeah myn goes pink on the belly when feeding and when coming up for a shed.. Some people don't feed when comin into a shed but im the same as you if she wants to feed then I'll give it to her, haven't had any problems with it yet.. 7ft and your post says our baby boy haha..Myns only 3ft shes the most placid snake i own..


----------



## shreknkell (Jan 5, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> No probs, yeah myn goes pink on the belly when feeding and when coming up for a shed.. Some people don't feed when comin into a shed but im the same as you if she wants to feed then I'll give it to her, haven't had any problems with it yet.. 7ft and your post says our baby boy haha..Myns only 3ft shes the most placid snake i own..







LOL I know i really shouldn't call hiim that.... But all my Pets are my babies ( My children and husband included as they are my pets too )


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 15, 2012)

Some juvenile Brown tree snakes feeding on pink mice and a juvenile Olive having a feed.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jan 15, 2012)

jamesjr said:


> Some juvenile Brown tree snakes feeding on pink mice and a juvenile Olive having a feed.


Wayne, Thanks for sharing photos of your juvenile Brown Tree Snake & Olive Python both having a feed, l myself love the juvenile Olive Python out of these 2 awesome looking Snakes.


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Les, Olives are a favourite of mine also.


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 15, 2012)

tropicbreeze said:


> This is what I call optimism/enthusiasm.
> View attachment 179282
> View attachment 179283
> View attachment 179284
> View attachment 179285



Or plain stupidity…lol


----------



## tankslapt (Jan 15, 2012)

It was her 1st b'day so I decided to bump up the size of her rats


----------



## Spider178 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Pebbles first 100gm rat*

My Woma has just been upgraded To 100gm rats, I thought he might struggle with this one but no problem.


[video=youtube_share;Q_Bj2EB_3Zk]http://youtu.be/Q_Bj2EB_3Zk[/video]


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## jamesjr (Jan 17, 2012)

Olive and Coastal having a feed.


----------



## Tabatha (Jan 17, 2012)

My black and white jungle Seth having his first feed in my possession.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 19, 2012)

Darla hooking into a fuzzy!



Sheldon having a feed





George having a feed


----------



## Tildy (Jan 21, 2012)

Nom Nom Nom, Miki's latest dinner last night. She ate another one fuzzy right after this one. Wondering if I should up her feed size. Hungry little bugger.


----------



## GellyAmbert (Jan 21, 2012)

Feeding time for Bambi..


----------



## DeadCricket (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm now used to my bigger tub & HUNGRY! haha


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## JackTheHerper (Jan 22, 2012)

jamesjr said:


> Olive and Coastal having a feed.


 Some awesome pics, Loving the olive python


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 22, 2012)

One more, I love the shapes they can get their jaws in.


----------



## Kurto (Jan 22, 2012)

Out of the egg.. Have a shed.. On to Rats! Easy as 1, 2, 3


----------



## Pilchy (Jan 22, 2012)

here is my little man having a good feed (fuzzy rat)
































cheers daniel


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Pilchy (Feb 4, 2012)

heres todays feed
loved the way he was holding it


----------



## jakawak (Apr 12, 2012)

All my baby's having a feed lol is 6 different ones their, 2 caramel coastal girls mello and Lilly, 100% het Darwin boy munta,albino Darwin girl pearl, normal coastal boodoo and a Stimson skittles. These pics are probably 1 month old now  enjoy ( sorry about bad quality I was on iPad)


Eye 4 an eye


----------



## pretzels (Apr 12, 2012)

latest feed with my little man


----------



## zzzboa (Apr 12, 2012)

*loves his food*

My swcp chowing down ,he loves his food.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 12, 2012)

Taken last feed


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Apr 25, 2012)

My 18mo/4.5ft Bredli Eli, at feeding time this evening...














(iPhone pics)


----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 28, 2012)

Charlie Fattening up! 2X 400gm rats
7ft Carpet




























enjoy


----------



## longqi (Apr 30, 2012)

Bali Reptile Rescue's Photos | Facebook

Its not really a feeding shot as we didnt see what it ate
But worth a look to see just how big a prey item a fairly small snake can eat
It was almost helpless when we found it
Could barely move


----------



## daveandem2011 (Apr 30, 2012)

longqi said:


> Bali Reptile Rescue's Photos | Facebook
> 
> Its not really a feeding shot as we didnt see what it ate
> But worth a look to see just how big a prey item a fairly small snake can eat
> ...


Wow what a fatty lol should keep it happy for a while


----------



## PigFeet (Apr 30, 2012)

yummy


----------



## getarealdog (Apr 30, 2012)

Speckled Brown taking it's first pinky





Eastern Tiger from this season





Kangaroo Island Black Tiger


----------



## davobmx (Apr 30, 2012)

My carpet from a while ago on a adult mouse


----------



## Red_LaCN (May 1, 2012)

View attachment 250056

Contemplating how to begin lol.
Not a good pic,but its better than what i have thus far.


----------



## winny111 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## davobmx (May 1, 2012)

Hey winny how old/heavy is your Swc?


----------



## winny111 (May 5, 2012)

He is about 4 and measures approx 1.7m weight not sure. Rat was 406g


----------



## Sissy (May 6, 2012)

It's quail time!... Tuesday's feeding frenzy...lol..


----------



## Jason.s (May 15, 2012)

Here's a pic of my RB.


----------



## Brit-toni (May 22, 2012)

My girl Azume always eatting upside down or hanging off something.


----------



## scutatus (Aug 15, 2012)

*Sydney-siders on the fang.*

View attachment 262486


Two local boof-heads that I had in my facility last season......:shock:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## andynic07 (Aug 28, 2012)

My baby diamond x coastal eating a hopper mouse.


----------



## Pilchy (Aug 28, 2012)

~50% feed


----------



## Stuart (Sep 14, 2012)

My Boiga put on a funny look when he found mne taking pics...


----------



## Reptilegal1 (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## leamos (Sep 14, 2012)

Female jungle's first feed in her new enclosure a week or two ago, thinking it might be time to go up to medium rats


----------



## NTPythons (Sep 14, 2012)

9 month old coastal.


----------



## snakefreak16 (Sep 26, 2012)

one of my jungles


----------



## Skippii (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice action shot, snakefreak! I need a better camera damnit lol

Renae x


----------



## snakefreak16 (Sep 26, 2012)

haha i was preety happy to get that pic last night after 3 hours of trying to get him to eat


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 26, 2012)

The second picture told me that he was hungry.


----------



## JustinV (Sep 26, 2012)

My 8 month old jungle gulping a nice FR.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Dec 22, 2012)

View attachment 274971


----------



## harlemrain (Dec 22, 2012)

View attachment 274972


----------



## Wally (Dec 22, 2012)

What's up Doc?


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## sharky (Dec 22, 2012)

-_-


----------



## Joemal (Dec 22, 2012)

Scrubby eating her rabbits .


----------



## emmadiamond (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Baturb (Dec 24, 2012)

Bundy last night, he took 2 velvet mice, this was his first


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 24, 2012)

View attachment 275134
View attachment 275135


----------



## reb01 (Dec 25, 2012)

View attachment 275204
View attachment 275205
View attachment 275206
View attachment 275207


- - - Updated - - -

heres a few..


----------



## blakewilson (Jan 1, 2013)

Here is my spotted last night he absolutely smashed it and mangled all its bones!!!












.:Edit:. Excuse the foot lmao


----------



## Variety (Jan 1, 2013)

The calm before the storm


----------



## blakewilson (Jan 1, 2013)

Haha nice 1 variety


----------



## Venom (Jan 2, 2013)

Liasis fuscus 








Morelia amethistina (the forceps were taken with the mouse :O)


----------



## Crotalid (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 2, 2013)

Crotalid said:


>



Great photo! I don't have much experience with venomous snakes, what type is he/she?


----------



## Stuart (Jan 2, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Great photo! I don't have much experience with venomous snakes, what type is he/she?



Thats a Gaboon Viper. Gorgeous creatures not found in Australia. 

Crotalid popped up a thread full of stunning photos if you want to see more of them


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 2, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Thats a Gaboon Viper. Gorgeous creatures not found in Australia.
> 
> Crotalid popped up a thread full of stunning photos if you want to see more of them



Thanks Stu! I'm going to go searching for this thread now!


----------



## Stuart (Jan 2, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Thanks Stu! I'm going to go searching for this thread now!



No need, I should have sorted it before posting. Link below
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/exotic-reptiles-5384/venomous-snakes-194352/


----------



## Crotalid (Jan 2, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Great photo! I don't have much experience with venomous snakes, what type is he/she?



Thanks, like said below its my female Gaboon. 

Most of the photos are missing from that thread, not sure why but the photos were deleted from photobucket lol.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 2, 2013)

Crotalid said:


> Thanks, like said below its my female Gaboon.
> 
> Most of the photos are missing from that thread, not sure why but the photos were deleted from photobucket lol.



Well for what it's worth all the photos that are still on there show you have an amazing collection of venomous snakes  the green one is a real cutie!


----------



## Crotalid (Jan 2, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Well for what it's worth all the photos that are still on there show you have an amazing collection of venomous snakes  the green one is a real cutie!



Thanks  hardly have any though! Hopefully add another 10-15 this year. He's awesome, much better looking than the female!


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 2, 2013)

Is it just me, or do most vens look like they are smiling when they have their mouths closed? 
Incredible colours, and 10-15 more, someone's lucky!


----------



## Crotalid (Jan 2, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Is it just me, or do most vens look like they are smiling when they have their mouths closed?
> Incredible colours, and 10-15 more, someone's lucky!



Vipers do! But it's a bit of a mean/moody smile lol.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 2, 2013)

Crotalid said:


> Vipers do! But it's a bit of a mean/moody smile lol.



It looks like a "I'm gonna eat ya" smile haha :lol:


----------



## Crotalid (Jan 2, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> It looks like a "I'm gonna eat ya" smile haha :lol:



Haha, yeah..his smile definitely matches his attitude too. He's an evil little man!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 3, 2013)

Brown vs childreni


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 4, 2013)

Little Sebastian 

View attachment 276077


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 4, 2013)

Shanti


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 4, 2013)

Mowgli


----------



## Little_monkeys (Jan 5, 2013)

View attachment 276154
Oliver's Death Grip lol

- - - Updated - - -


Oliver's Death Grip lol


----------



## PieBald (Jan 5, 2013)

ssssnakeman said:


> Brown vs childreni


Was that already dead or what?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 5, 2013)

Yep, why?




python_rep said:


> Was that already dead or what?


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here's my two,


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome pics Gonemad! Here's my diamond..


----------



## Baturb (Jan 5, 2013)

I got a video of Bundy feeding tonight, it was his second velvet mouse, hope the link works
Murray Darling python feeding - YouTube


----------



## Baturb (Jan 12, 2013)

I feel very proud of Bundy, tonight he has moved up from velvet mice to weaners, he had no trouble getting it down and he was not head up looking for more food after


----------



## ReptileJimmy (Jan 13, 2013)

Check out a video of me feeding my 2 yr old Bredli, Eva ! The link is below:
Feeding my Bredli Python - YouTube


----------



## reb01 (Jan 13, 2013)

View attachment 277347
View attachment 277348
View attachment 277349
View attachment 277350
View attachment 277351


----------



## nch90 (Jan 13, 2013)

2 albinos feeding and a jungle sorry for poo photo of iphone


----------



## Shotta (Jan 13, 2013)

beautiful albinos and that jungle is lovely too 
thanks for sharing


----------



## ReptileJimmy (Jan 13, 2013)

Check out this vid guys ! 
Feeding my Bredli Python - YouTube


----------



## jbest (Jan 13, 2013)

my rough scale python


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 15, 2013)

My Tiger's first adult mouse...always a proud moment for dad!


----------



## Xeaal (Jan 15, 2013)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 179060
> View attachment 179059
> View attachment 179058
> View attachment 179057
> ...




Joemal.. you have a 24ft man-eater and you called it Poofy??? Really? :facepalm: lmao

- - - Updated - - -



Crotalid said:


> Thanks  hardly have any though! Hopefully add another 10-15 this year. He's awesome, much better looking than the female!



That photo is so awesome, it actually looks like the snake is almost a cartoon super-villain! Like he has seriously bad-*** thoughts right now lol.


----------



## caliherp (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## mistabonkerz (Jan 16, 2013)

Taken a few months back, now hes double the size


----------



## Xeaal (Jan 16, 2013)

View attachment 277867


My dear little baby RSP ; dear little thing, I am sure she'll work out which end is the head one day


----------



## Stuart (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 16, 2013)

Top End BTS have to be the best looking on the block.


----------



## Jacknife (Jan 17, 2013)

My two babies feeding at the same time...




And Dandelion taking his first fuzzy rat...


----------



## Stuart (Jan 17, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> Top End BTS have to be the best looking on the block.



Thanks mate. I have a spot spot for them to be honest. 

Heres hoping I can get my two finally breeding next year!


----------



## Skippii (Jan 25, 2013)

My little critters having some din dins...

Sierra (Water Python)





Floyd (Cape York Carpet)





Sorry they're not the greatest quality, best I could do with a camera phone haha.

x


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is my new woma eating a pinkie this was her 1st out of 2 today


----------



## Tehmwak (Jan 27, 2013)

My girlfriends male jungle likes to make a mess...






Her spotted took its first pinky rat. She was very, very proud of him.


----------



## Rampant (Jan 27, 2013)

Male Darwin


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 27, 2013)

Does this count?


----------



## Baturb (Jan 27, 2013)

Right now as I am posting this, Bundy is eating his first velvet rat, very proud of him, it has been 2 weeks since his last feed, and he had a complete shed Thursday night


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 27, 2013)

That's a gorgeous MD baturb! Mines slightly more brown but I still love it to bits. I will have a go at feeding it one day this week so hopefully I will be adding to the thread soon.

- - - Updated - - -

Mind chucking me a PM of where he was from and what kind of price he was. Not a problem if you don't.
cheers


----------



## Baturb (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks, since his shed Thursday night, the silver on him has really popped out, look forward to seeing pics of yours feeding, what do you plan on feeding it?
also pm sent


----------



## nervous (Jan 27, 2013)

Last weeks feed


----------



## Pilchy (Feb 2, 2013)

my yearling jungle eating her first adult quail, sorry about the terrible quality in the second pic, its the only photo i have that shows her girth without disturbing her too much


----------



## Joemal (Feb 2, 2013)

Scrubby eating her 1.8 kg rabbit .


----------



## Skippii (Feb 2, 2013)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 280166
> View attachment 280165
> View attachment 280164
> 
> ...



Wow, that's pretty impressive.. I'm used to seeing little tiny ratty feet sticking out, had to second-glance when I saw those big fluffy feet!


----------



## Brianp (Feb 4, 2013)

This is my new baby spotted, this was his first feed in his new home and he loved it, it took him about 2 seconds to strike the pinky!


----------



## Barrett (Feb 4, 2013)

My new yearling woma eating a couple mice


----------



## littlemay (Feb 4, 2013)

Baileys for me, rat for snuffy. A good evening for all


----------



## BSMreptiles (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 12, 2013)

Omnomnom, good bye quail!

The only time it's safe to approach this one at night time is when she's already necking something else.

































I was going to try to get the classic jaw re-alignment shot but she made it quite clear that I was still on the menu, something about the twichy head and her slowly inching forward put me off my game.


----------



## christopherR (Feb 13, 2013)

My new 8 week old Boodarie Woma having his first feed with me, a fuzzy mouse. Gotta love baby womas eating upside down and backwards hahaha


----------



## Kraft (Feb 19, 2013)

*My jungle eating*

From start to finish and back in his home


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## TheChondroCharm (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Barrett (Feb 27, 2013)

Lilly shed today and was more then happy to smash down a feed, upgraded to weaner rats after this shed.













Nice bulge going on


----------



## B3NNO (Feb 27, 2013)

Hand feeding my wheatbelt female 




And my female pilbara


----------



## Melzey (Feb 28, 2013)

Hehe, my tiny guy having his first feed since we got him. <3


----------



## leamos (Feb 28, 2013)

Yearling RP palmerston jungle male


----------



## snakefreak16 (Feb 28, 2013)

one of my breeder males


----------



## sammyjane (Feb 28, 2013)

My boy


----------



## joeplant57 (Feb 28, 2013)

*My Coastal and Jungle having Dinner*


----------



## Zeusy (Mar 1, 2013)

First time i have fed Charlie. It took him about 5 seconds to strike it. Not the best coil up but he got there.



I walked away and came back to him this far through his meal



I left him again for a bit and returned to find the pinky rat well and truly down the hatch(ling). LOL


----------



## cheekabee (Mar 1, 2013)

Here are some old ones and some ones 



Captive Jungle carpet python finishing off rat by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Captive Jungle Carpet python eating rat by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Golden tree snake by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Captive Golden tree snake by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Golden Tree snake by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Keelback and Golden tree snake by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## Joemal (Mar 1, 2013)

Even though Poofy still loves his rats the other 2 are quiet happy to eat Roger Rabbit .


----------



## thals (Mar 1, 2013)

Gotcha






Om






Nom






Nearly all ommed






Gone *bubble head*


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here are some photo's of my spotted eating a large adult mouse. 

View attachment 283732
View attachment 283733


----------



## Kraft (Mar 1, 2013)

*Hanging around*

Thought I'd this one up


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 10, 2013)

Some babies


----------



## Xeaal (Mar 11, 2013)

My new little baby Stimson chowing down on his weeny mousy; note the cute little smiley face pattern on his head - so adorable.


----------



## NATIVE2OZ (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 285526

My female Atherton Jungle "Mrs Mangle" snatched a pinkie from my hand before I was ready, I had to wait like this for about 20 min, this pic is about a year old.


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Barrett (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Damiieen (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Wiganov (Jul 3, 2013)

An almost tasteful shot.


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 14, 2013)

My Tanami Woma, Bredli and Boodarie Woma haha


----------



## someday (Aug 14, 2013)

Some from couple months ago.


----------



## cathy1986 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Menice (Aug 14, 2013)

My albino Darwin chowing down 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tahniandshae (Aug 14, 2013)

hamalicious, that's an awesome shot of your woma, love it


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 14, 2013)

Just got both my snakes on to rats last weekend (3rd). Should've taken pictures but I was keeping a close eye to make sure they ate them. 6 month old Bredli just went from fuzzy mice (only price I could stomach at the pet shop when I got her) to fuzzy rats and my almost 2 year old Spotted has gone from extra large mice to hopper rats. I'll take photos when I feed them next weekend (17th).

Was worried they might not like the smell and would have to get some more mice to scent them with but they both ate without any hassle at all


----------



## Lawra (Aug 14, 2013)

Little rat in a woma sleeping bag  lol


----------



## Barrett (Aug 15, 2013)

Addie chowing down.




Charlie's first Weaner Rat.












Rat Belly



Lilly got a little surprise; the leftover fuzzy rat.


----------



## Lachesis (Aug 22, 2013)

Platinum mac


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 4, 2013)

Spring is here, first feed for Tiger in outdoor tub.








And Black Tiger in outdoor pit.


----------



## wildthings (Sep 6, 2013)

Little Lucrezia decided the pinkie needed washing first, a good thorough wash too, she then proceeded to attempt to eat the pinkie sideways, after 10 minutes of unsuccessfully trying to push it in with her body, she kinda spat it out and ate it backwards, this is the second time she's done this, and I do give it to her the right way up, head first :/View attachment 296326
View attachment 296327
View attachment 296328
View attachment 296329
View attachment 296330


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 7, 2013)

sorry for the crappy pics


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 7, 2013)

Shakura is VERY hungry because she hasn't eaten since mid April and laid 15 eggs earlier this week. She grabbed this rat so fast that the tail stayed in my tongs!



She really blushes when she feeds.

Then I had a spare tail, but my hungry little mac in the tank below helped me with it.


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 7, 2013)

lovely snakes mate!


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 7, 2013)

My woma. I'll try to add more later


----------



## Lawra (Sep 7, 2013)

Too easy lol






Not as easy


----------



## Joemal (Sep 8, 2013)

Scrubby and her rabbit . Hard to tell that's a 2kg one .


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 8, 2013)

Some more from today.
RBB




RBB




Spotted Black




Eastern Tiger




Western Tigers


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 10, 2013)

This is my GTP trying a bit of rump for dinner.


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 15, 2013)

Some Adders.
Capey




Woodlands "Red"




Barkly




another Capey




another Barkly




Speckled Brown




Copperhead




Scrubby




and finally Tigers


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 22, 2013)

From 2day


----------



## Lawra (Sep 22, 2013)

It's that time of the week  I never see Fang move from the top if his 'plant' but love the way he hangs upside down with the mouse


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 23, 2013)

Lawra said:


> It's that time of the week  I never see Fang move from the top if his 'plant' but love the way he hangs upside down with the mouse



Some of my snakes do that, one thing that you don't get to see with the ground dwelling snakes.


----------



## Amynickid (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Crotalid (Sep 23, 2013)

getarealdog said:


> From 2day



I want a tiger so much!


----------



## Crotalid (Sep 23, 2013)

Male and female baby Bothrops asper


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 23, 2013)

Crotalid said:


> I want a tiger so much!



And I'll go some Bothrops!


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 23, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V17gLL0gZjk[/video]View attachment 297350
do you think it's to big for her


----------



## Crotalid (Sep 23, 2013)

getarealdog said:


> And I'll go some Bothrops!



If only!


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 23, 2013)

crotalid said:


> if only!



lol!


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Jimie (Sep 26, 2013)

this is cleo my md munchin on an adult mouse


----------



## striker321 (Sep 26, 2013)

my coastal took his first quail (3 week old) tonight, went down pretty well and got to see some nice views of his teeth in action which was pretty amazing !


----------



## slide (Sep 28, 2013)

I wonder if she threw enough coils around it?


----------



## longqi (Oct 12, 2013)

What a shame that snakes dont want to feed when ready to shed???

This is during rat number 4


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 12, 2013)

slide said:


> I wonder if she threw enough coils around it?


Nothing better than a free range woma. lol.


----------



## Djbowker (Oct 12, 2013)

Slater and Ekans going at it.


----------



## Hamalicious (Oct 13, 2013)

longqi said:


> What a shame that snakes dont want to feed when ready to shed???
> 
> This is during rat number 4


It's not that they don't want to feed, it's that you shouldn't feed them because it can cause serious problems when they shed, even killing them. And why are you feeding your snakes 4 rats? why not just one rat that is the right size?


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> It's not that they don't want to feed, it's that you shouldn't feed them because it can cause serious problems when they shed, even killing them. And why are you feeding your snakes 4 rats? why not just one rat that is the right size?


What size rat would satisfy a burmese python? I am sure Peter knows the ins and outs of feeding when in shed and is making light of the situation.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 13, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> What size rat would satisfy a burmese python? I am sure Peter knows the ins and outs of feeding when in shed and is making light of the situation.



Is that pic a Burmese? I think I need to plan a Bali trip!!! How big is it?


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 14, 2013)

View attachment 298700
View attachment 298701


----------



## raycam01_au (Oct 16, 2013)

My fav girl feeding
love this one, so so placid and a gorgeous colour


----------



## Bredli_Girl80 (Oct 18, 2013)

Now who doesn't like a nice Tiger having some lunch, love watching our boy eat

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 298882
View attachment 298883
View attachment 298884
View attachment 298885


----------



## Alchemy (Oct 22, 2013)

Bugsy Eating a Velvat rat


----------



## longqi (Oct 22, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> It's not that they don't want to feed, it's that you shouldn't feed them because it can cause serious problems when they shed, even killing them. And why are you feeding your snakes 4 rats? why not just one rat that is the right size?



I supervised the shed which was perfect as per normal
Then fed it 3 more rats
didnt want any more after that which was surprising

This is a 'working' snake
Used a lot in displays and at schools
So it gets fed huge meals less frequently

Lawra
That one is a just a baby
But Bali Burmese are the smallest locale


----------



## Lawra (Oct 23, 2013)

This crazy kid.


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## stimsonpython101 (Nov 1, 2013)

one question my snake is 40cm long what size mice/rats should I feed him/her


----------



## andynic07 (Nov 1, 2013)

This is an old one of my woma feeding.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Nov 1, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> It's not that they don't want to feed, it's that you shouldn't feed them because it can cause serious problems when they shed, even killing them. And why are you feeding your snakes 4 rats? why not just one rat that is the right size?



Myself and many others have fed our snakes while shedding, or right before they've shed and they have no problems.

Feeding causing problems to shedding snakes is the less likely scenario.


----------



## kwaka (Nov 2, 2013)

Elliott upgraded to his new warm tank, first feed went without a hitch, although he did drop the mousie down the hole...all good though.


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 4, 2013)

Upgraded to med rats now.


----------



## JM1982 (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice shot Ellannn!


----------



## andynic07 (Nov 7, 2013)

My GTP eating, not the best shot as it was a little hard to get a good angle but I like it because it looks like it has an expression on its face.


----------



## raycam01_au (Nov 7, 2013)

new little Jag sib










love this little gal


----------



## HerpAddict (Nov 8, 2013)

My little black head. Loving a freshly killed rat


----------



## frankie27 (Nov 8, 2013)

your bhps beautiful, wish i had one @herpadict


----------



## HerpAddict (Nov 8, 2013)

Another one of him finishing up


----------



## meako (Nov 11, 2013)

View attachment 300324
Mice ,Quails and now hopper rats.


----------



## raycam01_au (Nov 13, 2013)

my new little JAGSIB, was apparently a slow starter, is now smoking along, I LOVE HER


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 14, 2013)

My Darwins haven't had a good feed in a while, so this new batch of rats was enthusiastically embraced.


----------



## bundy07 (Nov 19, 2013)

My little guy bundy.


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Shaggz (Nov 19, 2013)

My girl Charlotte tackling her first rabbit


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## raycam01_au (Nov 20, 2013)

hand feeding my 2 little guy's






















love them


----------



## Chessa (Nov 20, 2013)

My Lilith Feeding Tonight


----------



## aspidito (Nov 20, 2013)

*Feeding Time*

A picture paints a thousand words............


----------



## Kai92 (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## someday (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Chessa (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## littlemay (Dec 22, 2013)

OM NOM NOM!


----------



## vjungle (Jan 3, 2014)

HERE ARE MY TWO ENJOYING SOME UV AND A NICE JUICY RAT.



Male Jungle 
Female Jungle



These two feed like champions.


----------



## Ninabuddha (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Shotta (Jan 4, 2014)

here's a spotted trying to feed on me lol.


----------



## Sawowie (Jan 5, 2014)

My silly girl eating backwards after she originally struck the head.


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jan 21, 2014)

A tiger & mulga enjoying their noms!


----------



## burnsie1990 (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## MathersD (Jan 22, 2014)

my little hatchie smashing a pinkie rat 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## burnsie1990 (Jan 23, 2014)

Female coastal:




Male coastal:





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldestMagician (Jan 25, 2014)

Pinn taking an adult mouse. Managed to miss twice and get a load of coir peat in her mouth though.



Weaver having a hopper rat. He started eating it right on the edge so I couldn't get a decent photo.


----------



## PappaSmurf (Jan 26, 2014)

Someone is a guts. 2 medium rats today & polished them both off in record time.


----------



## jbabes (Jan 26, 2014)

✌


----------



## bumble (Feb 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 6, 2014)

@bumble , nice looking snake but I think you should bump up the food size a bit and same for you [MENTION=39718]jbabes[/MENTION] .


----------



## bumble (Feb 6, 2014)

[MENTION=34534]andynic07[/MENTION] 
Thanks mate  had a few issues with getting him to feed when I first got him but his good now , he has 2 fuzzy every 7 days on the dot , I have 4 fuzzy left then was going to go up to the next size 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Feb 6, 2014)

A video is better 

MOV00635.mp4 Video by gsxrcrashtestdummy | Photobucket


----------



## bumble (Feb 6, 2014)

[MENTION=31948]DarwinBrianT[/MENTION] 
Next feed I will record and post lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Atkinson (Feb 6, 2014)

Who? Me?? I never touched that rat!


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 6, 2014)

Paul Atkinson said:


> View attachment 305254
> 
> Who? Me?? I never touched that rat!



I see your diamond and raise you a pink diamond cross.


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 6, 2014)

Didn't focus properly on my coastal Yandina.






This is Bonnie my female Bhp.





This is Clyde my male Bhp.






And Sheldon managed to get a little substrate with dinner tonight.

It is not feed night for the rest.


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 11, 2014)

Couple of Tigers



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bumble (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shamat (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's my yearling Bredlie devouring a wiener


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 12, 2014)

Nomnomnom Loki loves a fat rat

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawra (Oct 28, 2014)

The rat's eyes and mouth being open looks ?ber creepy 






*go away mum I'm trying to eat*


----------



## ben_smith2000 (Oct 29, 2014)

My Female Diamond feeding after a shed.


----------



## Primo (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't have any of my coastal yet, but here is my boa constrictor having a run at a rat last year.



















- - - Updated - - -

He'll have a go at pretty much anything. I like to mix it up a bit and here he's got a quail.

He's grown a lot and rabbits are coming up. These guys don't fair as well jumping up in size like the carpets do so the term "slow grow" is tossed around a lot with boa constrictors. However, once they are full grown, they feed on good sized prey.












Apologies,, I see I'm in the Aussie snake section.

If this is not OK feel free to move it.


----------



## critterguy (Oct 30, 2014)

Don't think I've replied to this one, here is one of my girl Spectre's feedings, she decided to try to be a tree snake and try to bring the food up to herself at first try to swallow it when her neck was on a harsh angle, she eventually got it right. 
Then trying to be content in a shelf afterwoods until she didn't want one more photo taken and headed up to the top shelf of the rack, I normally leave the room when she feeds, she's not used to the attention at feeding time.


----------



## Dexter_84 (Oct 31, 2014)

My Spotted having a gob full.


----------



## Fil_14 (Oct 31, 2014)

One of my Childreni. She's nearly two now. She regularly eats from a branch like this. 


Fil...


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 10, 2014)

male spotted python






this little bredli goes way over board crushing the life out of dead rats and mice. occasionally the rodent splits open, messy little chap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

